
USCIS: Live Streaming - Fix Immigration Summit - ericelias
http://www.uscis.gov/Live/EIR/index.htm
======
iamelgringo
We're now in panel discussions, so there's no live streaming.

Thoughts...

I had the pleasure of recommending one of the EIR's, and in looking at the
other 4 EIR's... Kick ass people. All from a broad range of the Tech
industry.. Two from the Silicon Valley scene.

The people from USCIS they they've chosen to staff the program are really
impressive. I've taken to walking up to a number of them and thanked them for
their service. It truly is a thankless job. After this program we should all
send them a thank you card. :)

The USCIS person that's heading up the program reports to the head of USCIS,
so there's a good chance that changes can be instituted.

The mission is to change and revamp everything that can be changed and
revamped without going to congress to change the law.

I've had a couple of talks with the White House staffers on point for this
issue, and they are extremely impressive.

~~~
iamelgringo
I've been impressed by what a hard job it must be to be an immigration
official. If you're right and you process a visa application right... Who
cares. I you're wrong... You face anger and rage.

~~~
groby_b
Well, good thing that plenty of them abuse their position of power then. That
way, they're at least entertained.

(I've run the USCIS gauntlet before it was USCIS, to be fair. Back in '99. And
yet, I don't see much evidence of change)

------
ericelias
it is not streaming anymore, but if someone can post their notes of the
session it would be helpful.

~~~
TendoSure
Yes, it would be highly appreciated if someone can post notes or throw a
related URL..

